# Some Christmas Presents



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are some Christmas presents I have been making for the relatives. 
The first set are the 7 day clocks, in seven sided polygon. and the last are the same in a 14 sided polygon.
I tried some different hands on them , some I like and some I am undecided.
Also a Peruvian walnut napkin holder. I had a scrap of Peruvian Walnut , laying around so decided to use it up.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is the group picture.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Very nice, looks like you're getting some use out of your Miter Set.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Very nice, looks like you're getting some good use out of your Miter Set. Making those clocks is a perfect use for it.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Great Work, Herb!!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Man, that's a lot of miters! Good work, Herb. Where do you get your clock movements? Years ago I made some small clocks for Christmas gifts but I don't remember where I bought the movements.

David


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Wow Herb I really like those. Where did you get the faces? I want to make some of those.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The perfect gift for retirees who might have a problem recalling what day it is. Me? I'm happy to report that isn't me because I have one of those radio connected digital clocks. The time slips away. Really nice job Herb.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Quick question, I think you're using some sort of band clamp, what brand?


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Great work Herb. Now we know why we haven't seen you for awhile.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> The perfect gift for retirees who might have a problem recalling what day it is.


Tom, retired means you don't have to worry what day it is.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

old coasty said:


> Tom, retired means you don't have to worry what day it is.


...and the clocks should be all Saturdays! :surprise::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## SplinteredDave (Nov 9, 2017)

MT Stringer said:


> ...and the clocks should be all Saturdays! :surprise::grin::grin::grin:


Good idea...no need for a mitre...just a circle with "Saturday" on it


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice work, Herb. Is that napkin holder hinged or am I imagining things?


----------



## Woodwarrior (Nov 17, 2017)

Nothing like home made gifts. They are special treasures you can't buy in a store and its something to be remembered for. Great job!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks fellas, they are fun to make. here are some pictures of my high tech clamping system.


David, The only place I found the movement was on Ebay. I tried Klockit, but didn't find what I wanted there. Each movement comes with a big honky hand, so I bought some misc. hands from Klockit and used the hour hand. Then I figured out I could cut down the Ebay hand with a pair of shears, so I did that too.

Tom I love that MiterSat jig takes out all the trial and error of setting miters.

Don, my cousin Paul, also a woodworker made the drawings for the faces. I can size and print them out on my printer. Then I got some some PSA label paper and print them out, these are as large as I can print on a standard sheet of paper. Then I peel and stick them on a 1/8" thick piece of white melamine tempered hard board. That makes the white around the edges. Also each clock has a 1/16" clear acrylic lens on it.

If anyone wants the print files for the faces i would be glad to share them. I can email them, don't know how to post them.

Herb


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I think I saw that clamp apparatus over at best things for $149.99 on sale&#55357;&#56841;

Nice craftsmanship on the clocks Herb....well done

7 days, 7 different woods? hhmmmmmm says I &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice present but next time make them with all the days mixed up too, if a person does not care what the time is then why would they care what the day was? N


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

neville9999 said:


> Nice present but next time make them with all the days mixed up too, if a person does not care what the time is then why would they care what the day was? N


For doctors appointments,would be my guess, when we get old we fall apart one bolt at a time.
Herb


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice, Herb just flat out nice.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> Wow Herb I really like those. Where did you get the faces? I want to make some of those.


Don, here is a test to see if I can post the face files:
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> Wow Herb I really like those. Where did you get the faces? I want to make some of those.


Here is two more, Don, one jpeg and a pdf.
Herb


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Beautiful Herb.As nice as you would find anywhere


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> when we get old we fall apart one bolt at a time.
> Herb


Yeah, but when one goes (rarely alone), there are more that go almost at the same time.


----------

